# Love it or hate it: Dior Fox fur boots



## jdepp_84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tag Price: $1,195.00

WTF! Poor fox


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 26, 2007)

Eww hate! They don't look good and I despise of people wearing real fur.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are ugly!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 26, 2007)

Hate it...especially for the price.


----------



## estherika (Jul 26, 2007)

hate it


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2007)

Hate it!


----------



## ivette (Jul 26, 2007)

not


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 26, 2007)

Hate it


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 26, 2007)

Ha Hahahah...They make your feet look like Yeti's.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 26, 2007)

hate it


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 26, 2007)

hairy


----------



## mayyami (Jul 26, 2007)

What the hell ................


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 27, 2007)

What will they think of next? UGLY!!!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 27, 2007)

They skined a poor animal for them ugly things.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ew. Hate. Hate. Hate.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Ugh. Gross. I don't like them at all!!!


----------



## macface (Jul 27, 2007)

dont like them


----------



## Aprill (Jul 27, 2007)

Ugly and expensive


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 27, 2007)

Hate iT!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha Hahahah...They make your feet look like Yeti's. I know!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 30, 2007)

makes me wanna vomit!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Fox... they're ugly boots. And even if they weren't ugly they would never be as beautiful as the animal they came from.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Besides the fact they look absolutely rediculous...

Only an in and in ugly person would purchase and wear those.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hate it + Fur is murder


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 30, 2007)

Ugly.


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

unfortunatly i think they could be quite cute with the right outfit... not that i;m for real fur .. but hey just sayingg


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

eeeewwwww.....and the price!!!!!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 7, 2007)

those are fugly. poor foxes...


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

hate it (dior make that?)


----------

